# feinho



## andress262

Olá, alguem pode me dizer que quer dizer feinho? estou fazendo uma traduçao de um poema e se chama amor feinho.
Tambén encontrei a expressao acomoda-te no teu galho, que nao entendo. 
Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

_'Feinho'_ é um diminutivo de _'feio_' (sin belleza y hermosura).
'_Galho_' é um ramo fino de uma árvore (ramita), em sentido figurado, a posição ou a situação social que nos cabe, o lugar de cada um na ordem social, como na expressão _'cada mono en su rama' ('cada macaco no seu galho')._


----------



## Ari RT

Completamente de acordo. Apenas tenho dúvidas quanto a traduzir feio por feo. A carga conotativa pode não ser igual. Submeto ao melhor juízo dos nativos do Espanhol.
O que Adélia Prado quer dizer nesse poema é que quer um amor espontâneo, sem ornamentos, adornos, exquisiteces, mas que seja amor deveras. Prefere este a um amor lindo daqueles dos romances, mas que não tenha a "força da dureza". Portanto, feio aqui não quer dizer "desagradável à vista", e sim "não enfeitado". No sentido de desprovido de belezas exteriores, o que deixa implícita a presença de outras qualidades, essas sim essenciais.
A este não-nativo, me vêm à mente as palavras "sencillito" e "llanito".
Cuidado quando chegar aos beijos e saudades: são flores que, além dos nomes evocativos da relação amorosa, são consideradas "pouco nobres", baratinhas, plantinhas de rua, simplesinhas, que não conferem "status" ao jardim onde são plantadas. Mas que sim, são flores! O desafio é manter o paralelismo com o amor "feinho", mas que seja amor deveras.


----------



## andress262

Olá Carfer, obrigado pela resposta. Em español temos a palava feíto, mais nao e muito utilizada, voce sabe se tem alguna traduçao aproximada? Como ja disse mais acima, estou traduzindo a poeta Adélia Prado ao espanhol e quero ter muita certeza no que faço. : )))


----------



## Ari RT

Nos cruzamos. Veja se o post anterior aclara algo.


----------



## andress262

Ari RT, excelente seu comentario, muito obrigado, conhece a Adélia hein. Acho que "simple" o "sencillo", sao boas opçoes, mas continuarei procurando a melhor de tudas. Muito obrigado pela ajuda, nao e fácil mesmo sabendo um pouco de portugués, procurar as expressoes e jeito locais que ela utiliza.


----------



## andress262

Fatal



Los jóvenes tan lindos me duelen,

impertinentes como limones nuevos.

Parezco una actriz en decadencia,

pero, como sé de eso, lo que soy

es una mujer con un radar poderoso.

Por eso, cuando ellos no me ven

como si me dijeran, quedate en tu rama

yo pienso: bonitos como potros. No me sirven.

Voy a esperar a que estén indecisos. Y espero.

Cuando se descuidan,

ya los tengo en el bolsillo.


----------



## andress262

aquí uma prova



Amor sencillo



Quiero un amor sencillo

sin mirarse uno al otro.

Una vez encontrado es igual a la fe,

no teologa más.

Duro de fortaleza el amor sencillo es delgado, loco por el sexo

hijos tendrán cuantos haya.

Todo lo que no habla, actúa.

Planta azucenas alrededor de la casa

ella es nostalgia morada y blanca,

de la común y de la doblada.

El amor simple es bueno porque no envejece.

Cuida lo esencial; lo que brilla en los ojos es lo que es:

yo soy hombre vos mujer.

El amor sencillo no tiene ilusión,

lo que tiene es esperanza:

yo quiero un amor sencillo.


----------



## andress262

acho que Amor feo, ou sin gracia, sem graça, e mais forte literariamente que amor sencillo


----------



## gato radioso

A ver si "amor franco" o "amor de ley" o "amor sincero" pueden valer para un contexto de amor sin afeites ni retóricas (ya se que son opciones nada literales)


----------



## andress262

Hola, muchas gracias, podría ser, amor franco me gusta. La literalidad al traducir a veces se modifica para que el sentido pueda pasar a la otra lengua. Veo que hay expresiones que son tan propias que es casi imposible mantener la exactitud.


----------



## gato radioso

La poesía es así de dificil aún en lenguas hermanas.
También estuve sopesando "amor blanco", pero no me convenció. Seguro que muchos tenderían a entender amor sin sexo en vez de amor puro o desnudo.


----------



## andress262

claro, amor blanco existe en ese sentido. Creo que Adélia se refiere a un amor sin que haya una belleza que lo sostenga


----------



## Ari RT

igual a la fe, no teologa más: quedo en la duda si 
- no teologa más que la fe (es decir, no busca explicar el porqué de existir el amor, más que la fe busca explicar el porqué de haber fe); y
- ya no teologa (es decir, si hay fe, ya no se buscan razones = si hay amor, igual ya no se las buscan).
De la lectura en Portugués, mi elección es la segunda opción. Una vez encontrado, es como la fe, ya no teologa. Vaya verbo ha sacado ella...

filhos quantos haja: hijos, tendrán los que Dios mande, es decir, no cuidarán de planear si tener hijos o no. Son locos por el sexo. Sexo por el sexo. A por él, entonces, sin miramientos.

saudades da roxa e da branca: saudade (aquí!!!) es la flor scabiosa atropurpurea. Wikipedia pone como nombres populares bella dama, bella madre, botones de dama, corona de clérigo, escabiosa, escabiosa de Indias, escabiosa marítima, escobilla morisca, mata florida, sombrero blanco, sombrero de obispo, sombrero de viuda, viuda, viuda morada.
Las hay del pétalo simple y del pétalo doble - da comum e da dobrada. Pétalo en Portugués es femenino, pétala.
El amor sencillo plantará alrededor de la casa azucenas y (elige una) escobillas, moradas y blancas, de las comunes y de las de doble pétalo.

Desde luego, puesto que no soy nativo del Español, dejo a vos la elección de las palabras que mejor cuadren, pero no me suena bien la palabra "ilusión" en el fin del poema. En Portugués fue usada como "esperanza sin razones, esperanza de algo que no va a pasar". El lector hispanohablante se quedaria en la duda entre engaño de los sentidos, complacencia, esperanza de algo muy bueno. Y todas encajan, aunque con significados distintos.


----------



## andress262

Olá Ari, muito obrigado pelo tempo em ler e pensar. O que se refiere a "teologa" muito de acordo com voce em tudo. Os teólogos nao procuram fundamentos, ja tem a certeza. 
Filhos quantos haja: acho que em Argentina sería: hijos cuantos vengan.
Procurei qual era esa flor, achei que a azucena era a mais adequada. Mais essas opçoes que voce diz sao muito interesantes! Vou tomar suas procuras e ver qual e melhor para o poema.
Ilusión: o poema acava com esperanza, de modo que nao posso colocar esperanza mais acima, tenho que procurar e encontrar outra que tenha um sentido diferente e faça uma resonancia entre ilusión y esperanza.
Precisaría (acho que se um só poema da para tanto, imagina 50-60 poemas) um tradutor falante nativo do portugués em Buenos Aires, para poder ver cada coisa com detalhe. Se conhecer alguém gostaría de saber.
Agora tenho outros dilemas com: risco do bordado. Quer dizer o desenho do bordado?
Aparas das unhas: sao as terminaçoes das unhas ou...?
Muito obrigado a voçe e a todo o foro, me fazem ver as dificuldades que tem este belo trabalho.


----------



## Ari RT

São duas as flores citadas, o beijo e a saudade. Você traduziu beijo por azucena e eu achei bom, embora não seja a mesma planta. Beijo (flor) é o que em Espanha chamam "impatiens" ou "miramelindo". Desconheço o nome argentino. É planta "pobre", de uma beleza despojada, nasce até mesmo nas calçadas, espontaneamente, sem que ninguém plante ou cultive. No sul da Espanha costuma aparecer nos balcões, ao lado dos gerânios.
Saudade é outra flor, aquela que eu referi acima. O espírito do trecho é "plantar ao redor da casa flores comuns, que são bonitas sem serem extravagantes, flores cuja beleza está na sua simplicidade, como o amor "feinho" que desdenha dos arroubos estrambóticos e se sustenta na constância e na simplicidade do dia-a-dia". Creio que você possa escolher duas flores quaisquer entre as mais comuns em BAires e o poema estará melhor traduzido do que estaria se fizesse referência a duas espécies desconhecidas do seu público-alvo. Melhor ainda se essas flores comuns tiverem nomes evocativos da relação amorosa. Admito que não me ocorrem opções com todas essas condicionantes. Eu ficaria com margaritas, azucenas, claveles (estes existem com pétalas simples e dobradas). A rosella (hibiscus o hibisco) é conhecida na Argentina?
Sugiro que abra outros fios neste mesmo forum para as dúvidas adicionais, que não têm relação com o poema.


----------



## andress262

Lindo o fato de dar sentido ao poema a través das flores, esses nomes parecem descobrir e percorrer o que Adélia tal vez quis dizer. Pelo que vejo, o beijo e nossa Alegría del hogar, e certamente e uma flor que você encontra em cualquer sitio, e muito comúm. Nao é uma flor especial. A outra que se chama saudade, encontrei que aqui se chama viudita o viuda (viúva) mais nao e muito conhecida, deverei entao procurar alguma que participe do espíritu de pobreza do poema. O hibiscus aqui se chama Rosa china, e sim e uma planta que está em muitos jardins. 
As outras dúvidas tem relaçao com outros poemas iniciais de Adélia, mais nao quero ser chato com perguntas. Você foi muito amável e agradeço muito todas a explicaçoes. Até.


----------

